# Big Red, and help with shark ID



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Caught a decent red today in the surf and a shark. I need help with the ID, we got her back in the water quick because I suspected it could be a Dusky. I am not very good at shark ID's yet, I've got the blacktips and the bulls down but this didn't look like either of those.


----------



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

That is a black tip also


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

concur with b-rod, juvinile black tip


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

I wasn't sure, it barely had any black on it's fins so I just got it back in fast. Oh well! thanks for the ID


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Those are my favorite size sharks to catch...big fight and less risk...ultra fun on a litte 4/0


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

if you want to out for some bigger guys let me know


----------



## waytooslow (Mar 10, 2012)

Sweet... First post.. Myself, little brother and clan will be hitting the area Sunday for a week. Nice Red.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Would you eat one that size. According to Florida Game & Fish that's a legal fish. Right?


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

54 inches is legal I believe, it may have been legal but I wasn't sure on the ID so I didnt risk it. I haven't kept any so far, but they are great to eat, most species anyway. As long as you bleed them quickly to prevent that ammonia taste.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

nice lil shark and nice big red


----------



## Scottie531 (Aug 7, 2011)

Mind if I ask what kind of leader you had out? Water looks absolutely crystal clear!


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Big steel cable for the shark, 20lb floro for the red


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

From the pics it looks like a land shark !

Rick


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## DustinE (Oct 27, 2010)

Good eating sharks. Gut them as soon as you get them and pack them with ice. Do it all summer.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Bleeding before gutting ensures all waste is removed from the meat.

The funny thing about a blacktip is that it doesn't have black tips on all of its fins. Oddly enough, the spinner shark does. Both jump and spin when hooked.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Yup, it's a Blacktip. Very good eating at that size and legal. Blacktips dont have to be 54".


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

whats legal then?


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

No size limit on Blacktip, Bonnethead, Atlantic Sharpnose, Blacknose, Finetooth and Smooth Dogfish. All else need to be 54". That is why it is crucial to know the difference between Blacktip and Spinner. Spinner has to be 54".

As stated earlier, both have blacktipped fins EXCEPT the Blacktip has no black on the anal fin.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

badass ill look closer next time! thanks man


----------

